# يوجد لدينا ســــيارات تقســـــيط ... وســـــيارات تاجير منتهي بالتمليك



## مسوقة26 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ... 

يوجد لدينا ســــيارات تقســـــيط ... وســـــيارات تاجير منتهي بالتمليك ... 
بامكانك استعمالها ... *او *بيـــــــعها وقبض ثمــــــنها ... 
*ولو* عليك قرض من البنك *او* تعثر سما 

** شروط سيارات التقسيط : كفيل + كشف حساب آخر 3 شهور + تعريف الراتب للمشتري والكفيل 

***شروط سيارات التاجير بالتمليك : بدون كفيل .... تعريف الراتب + كشف حساب آخر 3 شهور 


لساكني الرياض **** والدمــــام ***** القـــصــــــيم فقط ....
للاستفسار / 0544407948 او [email protected] 

مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع ,,,


----------

